

Aussie senator quotes rapper in speach on NSA whistleblower - justatdotin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Vn8MIGHR__0

======
justatdotin
ref. rap news #19 [http://thejuicemedia.com/](http://thejuicemedia.com/)

